

Show HN: Napwell – We Want to Help You Sleep Better - njoglekar
http://www.napwell.com

======
psychometry
I'm always amazed at the people who can just close their eyes and fall asleep
in minutes, even in a sitting position. All of these articles about napping
completely neglect the question of how to fall asleep quickly in an unideal
environment.

I should take a 20-minute nap every afternoon? Well, how am I supposed to
manage that if it would take over an hour for me to fall asleep, assuming I'm
able to do that at all?

~~~
njoglekar
Great point. To give you a look into the future: Version 1 helps you wake up,
Version 2 will help you fall asleep too. Stay tuned.

~~~
bjchrist
Can't wait for version 2 :-) What's your opinion on melatonin?

~~~
njoglekar
It's generally okay in small amounts but if you plan on taking it longer term
you should consult a physician.

------
imjared
I've always been under the impression that a good nap consists of me being
tired and going to lay down in my bed for 15-20 minutes. I've done it so
regularly and so often that I naturally wake up after 20 minutes and feel
quite refreshed. I looked (not too hard) to try to find a description of how
someone/some company/some app could possibly optimize my napping but I
couldn't find any information about what I was looking at.

It was only when I went to the Kickstarter page that I realized this is some
sort of sleeping mask with what looks like an alarm clock or timer built in to
it.

~~~
dllthomas
One benefit here seems to be telling _other_ people when they can expect you
awake again (as the timer seems to be visible on the outside).

~~~
avalaunch
...I have exactly 8 minutes and 20 seconds to get that watch off of your wrist
and into my pocket.

I know this isn't a real concern but it was the first thing I thought when I
saw the timer.

~~~
dllthomas
For sure it can be a downside as well. Of course, napping in situations where
it might be a downside probably wouldn't be wise in the first place (... and
maybe they could build in a proximity sensor?)

------
chunkiestbacon
You might want to add a 'tweet this' button to improve the virality of this. I
can't afford this right now, but I still want to share it with my followers
who maybe can. It's a cool idea. Also, I have zero knowledge of marketing,
but: what about adding a tagline on the first page, that explains it for those
people who are impatient, don't have headphones and can't watch the video.
Something that explains that you developed an electronic sleep mask that wakes
you up with light.

------
jfaat
Awesome looking product! I noticed that the favicon doesn't load on any of the
pages in the root directory. Maybe it was only put into /blog, because it
loads for the blog. Tried in Chrome and Safari on OSX.

~~~
njoglekar
Thanks, will fix

------
eglover
What does it do?

~~~
njoglekar
The mask has interior lights that slowly become brighter to wake you up
naturally. Like a sunrise alarm clock but in a mask.

------
joaor
there is a flying ">" somewhere

~~~
timdorr
There is some unparsed PHP in there:

    
    
        <html class="no-js" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" <?php language_attributes(); ?>>
        <!--[if lt IE 7 ]><html class="ie ie6" <?php language_attributes(); ?>> <![endif]-->
        <!--[if IE 7 ]><html class="ie ie7" <?php language_attributes(); ?>> <![endif]-->
        <!--[if IE 8 ]><html class="ie ie8" <?php language_attributes(); ?>> <![endif]-->
        <!--[if (gte IE 9)|!(IE)]><html <?php language_attributes(); ?>><![endif]-->

------
arnarbi
Please don't disable the play-controls in embedded videos.

------
hoopism
FINALLY... someone has addressed this napping problem I've never had.

Sorry for the trolling.

